# Masterbuilt propane to NG conversion



## amired13 (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey there,

I'm new here (and to the meat smoking thing in general). glas to meet you!

I have a quick question before purchasing the Masterbuilt 2 door propane smoker ()

Is there a conversion kit from propane gas to natural kitchen gas?

Is there isn't an official one, are there other solutions for this smoker?

thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 21, 2017)

Below is an upside-down chart that for all I've tried it won't come up upright...  anyway, print it so you can read it...    It shows the BTU comparison between drill orifice sizes ....     An the picture below that, shows the orifice location...    The air inlet may/probably will need adjusting for a good flame....

OK....  Got 1 pic to work..... 













Propane Orifice Chart 4.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 21, 2017


















Propame orifice 12.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 21, 2017


















Propane Venturi.png



__ daveomak
__ Aug 21, 2017


----------

